# Need pictures for the new SM layout...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, the conversion to the vB software is next week (i have seen a sneak peak, it's great!) and the VS team wants to create a header/logo area that includes Maltese from our members, we would like pics of Maltese is full coat, puppy cuts, mid lengths, sitting, standing, cute, funny, head forward, head to the side, etc etc anything that gives a good clear view of the Malt, here are some more guidelines...

1: we will use the best available pics, please do not be upset if yours isnt chosen, all will be decided by what works best in the header, these will be chosen by the art team at VS so it will be totally unbiased

2: the bigger the picture, the better, the art team will do all resizing and graphic "stuff"

3: try to submit pics that are not "busy", ie: other dogs in the background, being held by one of us humanoids, not laying it tall grass, etc etc

4: have fun with it

** these pictures will only be used for the website header here at SM and nowhere else

Please post the pictures in this thread, or the link to it from your image host, if you feel more comfortable doing it privately, please PM them to Yung (admin) or myself.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What size do you want? You say the bigger the better but most of mine I try to downsize to no more that 800 pixels wide for posting on a thread to help speed up loading for others.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of my Jack:

[attachment=62373:tilt.jpg]

[attachment=62374uppies_146.jpg]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 4 2010, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892455


> What size do you want? You say the bigger the better but most of mine I try to downsize to no more that 800 pixels wide for posting on a thread to help speed up loading for others.[/B]


i think 800 to 1200 wide max should be OK


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

[attachment=62377:IMG_0596_1024x768.JPG][attachment=62375:Mercedes.JPG] 

Here are 2 pics of Mercedes


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are two for your consideration, Joe!

[attachment=62380:Bonnie_for_SM.jpg]
[attachment=62382:IMG_1086_2.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Cosy's most recent.


[attachment=62388:CosyTutu.jpg]
[attachment=62486:BlueSuedeCoat.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are my current favorites of mine. I've framed them all so I hope that's not a problem. I'm sure the graphic team can cut out what they don't want...if any.  

Ok...so I'm the mom who's overly proud and can't choose just one to post. :brownbag: 

[attachment=62381:Jett_Hip_Doggie.jpg]

[attachment=62383:JettInCognitoSM1.jpg]

[attachment=62384:Little_Rocker.jpg]

[attachment=62385ost_214...50974712.jpg]

[attachment=62386:ToughGuyJett.jpg]

[attachment=62387:Zoe_Cricket.jpg]

[attachment=62389:SittingBoth_1.jpg]

[attachment=62390:Jett_Snug_as_a_bug.jpg]


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

puppy pic of Milo


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

[attachment=62391HOT0181.JPG]

Here is Breeze telling everyone that she is SOOOO SPOILED!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Feel free to use this one.








or











Absolutely no hurt feelings if you do not use either.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't decide which one to post so I'm putting on several. If you decide to use one that's great and if not I completely understand. I'm looking forward to seeing the new header.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Jane I think you should also add your signature pic of all 3 of your beauties. I simply ADORE that pic. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with Crystal  I couldn't decide so I'll give you a good selection...

[attachment=62394SCN8544.jpg]
[attachment=62395SCN8555.jpg]
[attachment=62396SCN8600.jpg]
[attachment=62397SCN8694.jpg]
[attachment=62398:IMG_0390.jpg]
[attachment=62399:IMG_1166.jpg]
[attachment=62400:IMG_1193.jpg]

I have to add that I am really excited to see the new site!! I just hope that I can work it LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lost all my pics in the computer crash but can retrieve them......I just can't do it. Here is all I have....LOL!

I surfed SM and found more pictures.............

[attachment=62401:Rain_Belk.jpg]

[attachment=62441:CeeCeeBaby.jpg]

[attachment=62445:Rainybaby.jpg]

[attachment=62446:gallery_...827_7486.jpg]

[attachment=62461:Rain...Christmas.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I actually resized these to make them smaller....the originals are in the 3000 range....if you like any of these and them bigger, let me know.
[attachment=62402:A_smiler_1.jpg] 
[attachment=62403:Archie_s..._at_me_1.jpg]
[attachment=62404:Ava_yapping_1.jpg]
[attachment=62405:Ava__6_09_1.jpg]
[attachment=62406:Avas_two..._knots_1.jpg]
[attachment=62407:ha_ha_Arch_1.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 4 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892499


> Lost all my pics in the computer crash but can retrieve them......I just can't do it. Here is all I have....LOL!
> 
> [attachment=62401:Rain_Belk.jpg][/B]


I adore that one of Rain. :wub: But don't forget 2 of my all time favorite pictures ever are in your Album here on SM. The one of CeeCee doing her Marilyn Monroe in her Tutu, and of her sporting that big bright pink bow over her eye. I could look at those pics all day long.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 4 2010, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892502


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 4 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892499





> Lost all my pics in the computer crash but can retrieve them......I just can't do it. Here is all I have....LOL!
> 
> [attachment=62401:Rain_Belk.jpg][/B]


I adore that one of Rain. :wub: But don't forget 2 of my all time favorite pictures ever are in your Album here on SM. The one of CeeCee doing her Marilyn Monroe in her Tutu, and of her sporting that big bright pink bow over her eye. I could look at those pics all day long.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't think I could put them up because they have the SM emblem on them.......I don't know how to get it off.....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay Okay Okay.....maybe I got carried away.........continuing onto another post..........


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm loving looking at all of the sweet Maltese! I LOVE them all! They are ALL so beautiful. Here are a couple of Miley.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

and some other pictures...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sure if you looked up the word "spoiled" in the dictionary, you would see Gigi's picture! LOL These backgrounds shouldn't be too busy for photoshop. These versions are *much* smaller, the originals are in the 3000-4000 range, let me know if you need them bigger.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are some of my sweet girl....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

xoxoxox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a few Joe - not sure if they are at all what your looking for but they're yours for the taking . . . .























































I'll see if I have others but these are ones with the least 'complicated' backgrounds


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Erin - I love that first picture of Hunter!!! He is one handsome fellow


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Enjoying viewing everyone's photos!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

[attachment=62429SC00540_alt.jpg]

[attachment=62428SC00443.JPG]

[attachment=62430SC00624_noise_rem.jpg]

[attachment=62431SC00680_alt.jpg]

[attachment=62432SC00683.JPG]

[attachment=62433SC00704_alt.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just love looking at all these pretty babies. :wub2: We need some show malts wth the fancy double top knots(Carina, Stacy, ect)!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 4 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892499


> Lost all my pics in the computer crash but can retrieve them......I just can't do it. Here is all I have....LOL!
> 
> [attachment=62401:Rain_Belk.jpg][/B]


This is my favorite from you Dianne of your CeeCee, I even saved it to my computer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 4 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892494


> Oh Jane I think you should also add your signature pic of all 3 of your beauties. I simply ADORE that pic. :wub:[/B]


Thanks Crystal, I started to add that one so I'll add it now.  

I LOVE this thread and looking at all the pictures! There's so many good ones and so many beautiful Malts! :wub: 

here's a couple more


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joe, Yung - I don't envy either of you having to choose from all these great images that people have sent. Good luck!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Below are a few of Aolani


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so enjoying this thread. I wouldn't want to have to choose between all these beautiful Malts. The large size pictures are wonderful. Here's Dixie.
[attachment=62435:11_17_09...GP3635_2.jpg]
[attachment=62436:12_20_09...IMGP3760.jpg]
Two more to come.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's one the two more of Dixie.
[attachment=62439:1_30_10_...IMGP3824.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

And the last one of Dixie.[attachment=62440:2_15_10_...IMGP3860.jpg]


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a heads up, I like funny pictures of Lola. I think they show off the many different facets of her personality  









Old Man Lola









Snooty Lola









Smiley Lola









Demanding Lola









And of course I love her in my sig :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some of Leila! Phew...it's going to be quite a task choosing--everyone has such great pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a couple of Cassie and Bogie.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This has been a great thread for me because I *love* seeing everyone's beautiful photos! I haven't seen one bad photo- and I wouldn't even know where to start on choosing! Everyone has the cutest Maltese!

Here are ours, just to throw in some more!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

here are a couple


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I AM GLAD I DON'T HAVE TO CHOOSE :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love this thread!! Malts really are just a stunning breed!

Here's a few of my kiddos together


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

And some alone...














































Good luck to those who have to pick from all of our photos!! We are all very proud fur parents! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Its still a pretty new thread so not everyone has had a chance to see it yet, but it would be nice to see Master Heini, Kat's S & C, Sher's babies, and Dr J's crew feature somewhere ... just MHO ...

Here are my pics for consideration .....

[attachment=62452:sleeping...g_08_sig.jpg]


[attachment=62455:H_D_1_Sept_v.jpg]


[attachment=62454akota_a...h_May_09.jpg]


[attachment=62456ost_bat...kota_iii.jpg]


[attachment=62457:fly_girl.jpg]


[attachment=62458:Harley_13_Aug_08_2.jpg]



[attachment=62459:H_for_Bunny.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think this is turning out to be one of my favorite threads. Everyone posting their favorite pictures. Brilliant! I LOVE IT! We need keep it and have it pinned forever.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 5 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892604


> I think this is turning out to be one of my favorite threads. Everyone posting their favorite pictures. Brilliant! I LOVE IT! We need keep it and have it pinned forever.[/B]



thats what I thought just this moment. I will definately trck this topic. AND want to take part toooooo, I will have to choose only a few heini picture, oh that is haaard  
the best luck to each and everyone. those maltese of yours, of ours, each and every one is so special. what a collection of little characters.

can't wait to see the new layout.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Mar 5 2010, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892612


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 5 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892604





> I think this is turning out to be one of my favorite threads. Everyone posting their favorite pictures. Brilliant! I LOVE IT! We need keep it and have it pinned forever.[/B]



thats what I thought just this moment. I will definately trck this topic. AND want to take part toooooo, I will have to choose only a few heini picture, oh that is haaard  
the best luck to each and everyone. those maltese of yours, of ours, each and every one is so special. what a collection of little characters.

can't wait to see the new layout.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same here! I loveeeee this thread. I don't care if Lola makes it or not, I just love seeing our fave pics of our beautiful babies! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love this thread! I keep coming back and looking at it again. There's so many beautiful Malts on SM! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

here are a few of heini.
I send them bigger as a *zip-file to you joe, I hope that is ok?

here are my favourites
[attachment=62466:heini_cl...1_resize.jpg]
[attachment=62467:heini_cl...p_resize.jpg]
[attachment=62468:heini_co...1_resize.JPG]
[attachment=62469:heini_co...r_resize.JPG]
[attachment=62470:heini_fr...g_resize.JPG]
[attachment=62471:heini_ha...y_resize.jpg]
[attachment=62472:heini_peep_resize.jpg]
[attachment=62473:heini_pr...e_resize.JPG]
[attachment=62474:heini_run_resize.jpg]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are a few of Jill:

[attachment=62463:jill.jpg]

[attachment=62464:Jillbow.jpg]

[attachment=62465:jillrabbit.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

At the store I found 2 more I really love.


[attachment=62476:Curious_Jett.jpg]

[attachment=62477:Jett_beg...mmy_rubs.jpg]

[attachment=62478:Zoe_pretty_in_Pink.jpg]


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some picture of my Chloe :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this thread,so many great piccies. I'm not great at taking piccies but I love my babies all the same. I hope they pin and save this thread,so many gorgeous cute puppies!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Martini:

Hope this one is not too busy, I was thinking you could crop her out in the costume:










Side view same location:










Puppy pics:



















Sorry for the dirty face:










Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

here's a recent one of remy

[attachment=62490SCN0015.JPG]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great pics everyone


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have not been on here much in the last few days so I will go back and look at all our members sweet malts, but wanted to make sure Benny and Emma did not miss out!

[attachment=62491:20339_12...629986_n.jpg]

[attachment=624921030903.jpg]

[attachment=62493:20339_12...616024_n.jpg]

[attachment=62494:21539_12...118582_n.jpg]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

[attachment=62496:sweetpea.jpg]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

[attachment=62497:Cookie.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We need more show dogs with double top knots!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are a few of my Star for consideration.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Cookie.
[attachment=62498:_1.jpg] [attachment=62499:_2.jpg] 
[attachment=62500:_3.jpg] 
[attachment=62501:_4.jpg] [attachment=62502:_5.jpg]
[attachment=62503:_6.jpg] [attachment=62504:_7.jpg] 
[attachment=62505:_8.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are a few of London & Preston:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, I'm sorry...but I found one more that might be useful since it's a side view!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 6 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892812


> We need more show dogs with double top knots!!![/B]



You what? You think 'We' need more show dogs with double top knots?? 

Firstly, take me out of your 'WE' generalisation.

Your post offends me. There, I said it, I have taken your youthful enthusiasm into consideration, but, it still offends me.

*This thread is all about members sharing pictures of their very much loved, and adored pets, *and you go & ruin it with your 'need more show dogs' comment. 

What a shame.

Sorry to everyone else .... 
:back2topic:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have loved looking at everyone's sweet fluffs, this is by far my favorite thread. :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This thread is wonderful! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 6 2010, 01:51 PM) We need more show dogs with double top knots!!![/B]


 


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 6 2010, 02:18 AM)
> 
> You what? You think 'We' need more show dogs with double top knots??
> 
> ...


Wow, I think you really misunderstood her post completely. What she meant was that we need more people that happen to have their Malts in double top knots to post pictures of them for more variety...just like I added an extra picture of London in a side-pose, since I didn't see many posted. She didn't mean it in a harmful way at all.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

> We need more show dogs with double top knots!!!





> You what? You think 'We' need more show dogs with double top knots??
> 
> Firstly, take me out of your 'WE' generalisation.
> 
> ...





> *Wow, I think you really misunderstood her post completely. What she meant was that we need more people that happen to have their Malts in double top knots to post pictures of them for more variety...just like I added an extra picture of London in a side-pose, since I didn't see many posted. She didn't mean it in a harmful way at all.
> *


I agree with Lisa, I don't think she was saying that some Maltese are better than others... and I agree with Briana, there aren't many double topknot pics. And by "we", I thought she meant for the SM banner, which in a sense will be "ours", since it is for us, the SM members.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Let's get back to the topic.

Here are a couple more Chloe pics for submission




























She is definitely a "Material Girl"


LOL! :rofl:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Mar 6 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892926


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 6 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892923





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 6 2010, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892882





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 6 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892812





> We need more show dogs with double top knots!!![/B]



You what? You think 'We' need more show dogs with double top knots?? 

Firstly, take me out of your 'WE' generalisation.

Your post offends me. There, I said it, I have taken your youthful enthusiasm into consideration, but, it still offends me.

*This thread is all about members sharing pictures of their very much loved, and adored pets, *and you go & ruin it with your 'need more show dogs' comment. 

What a shame.

Sorry to everyone else .... 
:back2topic:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I think you really misunderstood her post completely. What she meant was that we need more people that happen to have their Malts in double top knots to post pictures of them for more variety...just like I added an extra picture of London in a side-pose, since I didn't see many posted. She didn't mean it in a harmful way at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with Lisa, I don't think she was saying that some Maltese are better than others... and I agree with Briana, there aren't many double topknot pics. And by "we", I thought she meant for the SM banner, which in a sense will be "ours", since it is for us, the SM members.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woah, so where did this come from! LOL Yessss, THANK YOU Brianna and Lisa! :grouphug: It's _even more _a shame that you misunderstood MY post and posted in this thread, and now this wonderful picture thread has this on there. Next time, can you pm me instead?
I did mean for more variety, as we have many, many show people and breeders on this forum. I've always loved the variety here, we have trainers, vets, breeders, rescuers, ect. I just thought we should exhibit our great variety through our banner. I wish we could have a malt jumping through a hoop as well, I know JMM has great pics, hopefully she would post some. Some people don't know what a maltese show dog looks like as a show dog either! Just like some don't know maltese do agility, obedience, ect. They don't just live in our laps, LOL. I would never think show dogs are any better than OUR beauties, if I would be biased, I would say they are better, but that would be stupid, because show dogs our just like our pets, ask Carina, Stacy, Cat, ect. They're no different. LOL

Now, let's get back to these great pictures! Keep them coming! This is one of my favorite threads too!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Mar 6 2010, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892928


> Let's get back to the topic.
> 
> Here are a couple more Chloe pics for submission
> 
> ...



omg, love the money shot!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 5 2010, 05:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892601


> Its still a pretty new thread so not everyone has had a chance to see it yet, but it would be nice to see Master Heini, Kat's S & C, Sher's babies, and Dr J's crew feature somewhere ... just MHO ...
> 
> Here are my pics for consideration .....
> 
> ...


I agree Jacqui. I have to say your first picture has always been one of my favorites of two Malts together. It shows the love and trust between them without a word. The one of Dakota running is just a fantastic Malt in motion picture and shows a silly side of our babies. Love it!


QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Mar 5 2010, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892614


> QUOTE (HEINI @ Mar 5 2010, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892612





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 5 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892604





> I think this is turning out to be one of my favorite threads. Everyone posting their favorite pictures. Brilliant! I LOVE IT! We need keep it and have it pinned forever.[/B]



thats what I thought just this moment. I will definately trck this topic. AND want to take part toooooo, I will have to choose only a few heini picture, oh that is haaard  
the best luck to each and everyone. those maltese of yours, of ours, each and every one is so special. what a collection of little characters.

can't wait to see the new layout.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same here! I loveeeee this thread. I don't care if Lola makes it or not, I just love seeing our fave pics of our beautiful babies! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, this thread should be pinned. I just love it. We are all so proud of our babies and of each others' too. That's what SM is all about. All of your babies become my babies and vice versa. We love them all, laugh with them all, pray for them all, grieve for them all and fight for the rights of them all no matter who they belong to or where they came from. It's a love you just can't explain to someone who doesn't have it. We are so lucky. 
Sorry, :back2topic:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=62537:ctmpphpBWmd14.jpg]

[attachment=62538:ctmpphpH4VITe.jpg]

[attachment=62539:ctmpphpTb8xYw.jpg]

[attachment=62540:ctmpphpYVjPQW.jpg]

[attachment=62541:ctmpphpzOoh4O.jpg]

here you go


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwwwhh precious, matilda with her ball.

lovely pictures :wub: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=62543:ctmpphpi6Df6w.jpg]

[attachment=62544:ctmpphpMsCo5Z.jpg]

[attachment=62545:ctmpphp3abVQD.jpg]

a few more :smrofl:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I love looking @ all the beautiful malts!!
[attachment=62550:_9.jpg]
[attachment=62553:_12.jpg][attachment=62551:_10.jpg]
[attachment=62552:_11.jpg]
[attachment=62554:_13.jpg]
[attachment=62555:_14.jpg]
[attachment=62556:_15.jpg]
[attachment=62557:_16.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I promise this will be my last post...I forgot to post some of Preston as a non-puppy:





































...Don't kill me! lol


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW! I don't believe I have ever seen so many beautiful fluffs, but it seems the girls are outweighing the guys, so here are a couple of my favorites of my Bailey.

All dressed up and no where to go:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what beautiful babies we have. I love everyone of the pictures, wish I could see each one in person.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love this thread and am enjoying all the pics!!!!
Maltese heaven!

[attachment=62566:Cara_MAT...lio_bene.jpg]
[attachment=62567:Mia_too_cute_.jpg]
[attachment=62568:Mateo_face.jpg]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 5 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892786


> I have not been on here much in the last few days so I will go back and look at all our members sweet malts, but wanted to make sure Benny and Emma did not miss out!
> 
> [attachment=62491:20339_12...629986_n.jpg]
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you posted a larger version of the siggy one,it's one of my faves,those big eyes and pink tongue,too cute. I love this thread,I check it all the time for all the cute Malts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this one w/ Al and the kids and Emily on Al's shoulder and Bitsy and Mr.Ducky.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, Miss Abbey was very hurt that I didn't include any of her pictures.. :brownbag: 
[attachment=62575:Abbey_in...al_dress.jpg] 
[attachment=62576:Abbey_the_mermaid_.jpg]
[attachment=62577:Abbey_s_...11_26_09.jpg]


And this is a little older, but I thought it was cute.
[attachment=62578:Arch___A...ids_cute.jpg]


And what the heck, one more of Ava won't hurt anything  
[attachment=62574:Ava_baby...1_09_med.jpg]

That's it, I'm done here now. ....for now anyway.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

A couple more pics of my baby....


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

[attachment=62590:tmpphphadwmj.jpg]


[attachment=62591:tmpphpUiXV4N.jpg]


[attachment=62592:IMAG1495.JPG]


[attachment=62593:tmpphpA5WeDF.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Mar 7 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893313


> [attachment=62590:tmpphphadwmj.jpg]
> 
> 
> [attachment=62591:tmpphpUiXV4N.jpg]
> ...



what a handsome littleman


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a no top knot Hunter










And agility Hunter


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, all of your furbabies are all so lovely! I am sure they've already found a good representative, but I thought I'd share too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a note to say I love all of the pictures submitted!!! I would not want the job of the art eam at VS ... because I have never seen so many adorable, gorgeous, and beautiful Malts as those on Spoiled Maltese.

Unfortunately, I have had the worst luck with my camera and uploading pictures recently. So, I am not submitting any pictures ... only for that reason. 

I must admit that one of my favorite pictures of my sweet Snowball is his siggy picture ... because that is how he looks so much of the time. But, alas, it is not big enough and I am sure does not meet the standards of what is needed. However, I do know the website header is going to look awesome! How could it not ... with so many stunningly handsome and beautiful fluff babies! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, it looks like this is the new format. I just was scanning over the pictures on this last page....some show pictures and some only show attachments. ummm, how does this work? And hey....where's our new banner? LOL.....not rushing you or anything...ut oh and where are the emotion smiley's???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> OK, it looks like this is the new format. I just was scanning over the pictures on this last page....some show pictures and some only show attachments. ummm, how does this work? And hey....where's our new banner? LOL.....not rushing you or anything...ut oh and where are the emotion smiley's???


Hey... :confused1:...yeah...where is said banner with pics? Get us all anxious for a great new design and....nothin'. You know, this is one of the reasons I never married...empty promises. :smtease:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hey... :confused1:...yeah...where is said banner with pics? Get us all anxious for a great new design and....nothin'. You know, this is one of the reasons I never married...empty promises. :smtease:


 
me too, Crystal.....I was anxious to see what they did with the pictures.

....maybe it's gonna be so cool that they aren't done yet....yea, I'm sure that's it....

so that's the reason you aren't married? LOL, you got a point there....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

smart lady CrystalI'm so excited to see the banner:chili:


----------

